# that is about a j o 'ed move by Graco



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm accustomed to Usimg the zip tip system for the airless so man I was surprised when I got to a spray job and had tips and a new housing .(Graco) and they didn't mate. was up with that? Graco makes a rac 5 and they also make a rac 10 and the tips aren't interchangeable. why in the world would a mfg do that? I can see having a better/best tip but for sure there isn't any good reason to not make both kinds interchangeable with one kind of a housing.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Been like that for years. They shoulda phased out RAC5 but never did.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I always keep three or four housings for both in my spray box. I would have gone all rac x by now but rac 5 tips are much cheaper. 

What trips me up it is the different tip seals.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Oden said:


> I'm accustomed to Usimg the zip tip system for the airless so man I was surprised when I got to a spray job and had tips and a new housing .(Graco) and they didn't mate. was up with that? Graco makes a rac 5 and they also make a rac 10 and the tips aren't interchangeable. why in the world would a mfg do that? I can see having a better/best tip but for sure there isn't any good reason to not make both kinds interchangeable with one kind of a housing.


Welcome to 1995


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Always seemed my RAC 5's lasted longer and sprayed better than the 10's.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Welcome to 1995


Hey Rip van winkle himselfe. LOL










Hardly ever used Graco. Zip tips is what I grew up with. they lose their fan faster than the Graco's for sure. I put about a hundred gallons on a .519 rac 5 I'm using right now and it opened up pretty good but it sure did'nt blow out yet. The Zip tips blow out pretty good at about 75 gallons. after a hundred on a zip tip ur just wasting material but that rac 5 is still shooting a nice fan.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I always keep three or four housings for both in my spray box. I would have gone all rac x by now but rac 5 tips are much cheaper. What trips me up it is the different tip seals.


Yeah what's with all the different gaskets? My spray box is a mess with different seals, those metal seats, all that stuff. Also those extra white plastic washers you sometimes need to get a good seal with extension wands etc. 
I had a terrible time trying to get my extension wand to not leak last time. Wtf? 
Ok back to 1995 again.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Oden said:


> I'm accustomed to Usimg the zip tip system for the airless so man I was surprised when I got to a spray job and had tips and a new housing .(Graco) and they didn't mate. was up with that? Graco makes a rac 5 and they also make a rac 10 and the tips aren't interchangeable. why in the world would a mfg do that? I can see having a better/best tip but for sure there isn't any good reason to not make both kinds interchangeable with one kind of a housing.


Thats nothin'
Did you know SW is now tinting paint right there in the store!!
:001_tongue:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah graco should just get rid of the black seals and go with the yellow plastic ones. Why put a seal in there that's going to seal when you run lacquer thinner through it? Seems like that's what everyone is going to do to clean the gun/line properly. 

To each their own I suppose.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I wonder if this kind fits one of the Graco housings, Or maybe S.W. Has got it's own housing too I guess. 
'Made exclusively for Sherwin Williams' it says on it.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Oden said:


> I wonder if this kind fits one of the Graco housings, Or maybe S.W. Has got it's own housing too I guess.
> 'Made exclusively for Sherwin Williams' it says on it.



That almost looks like a Titan tip.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

And the packaging looks ancient!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm getting Kimda frustrated cause all morning I've spent going from station to station trying to get a gallon of leaded gasoline and nobody has it and none of the attemdents speak Emglish. What happened?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Always seemed my RAC 5's lasted longer and sprayed better than the 10's.


How about the RAC 4's? :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

....


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> ....


....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> ....


Cryptic post I know. Did you decipher the dots yet? Need a little more time? 


lol


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Oden said:


> View attachment 20401
> 
> 
> I wonder if this kind fits one of the Graco housings, Or maybe S.W. Has got it's own housing too I guess.
> 'Made exclusively for Sherwin Williams' it says on it.


That is a titan/spraytech tip. Fits spraytech and rac v graco housings. Zip tips are good for... hmm idunno what.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Great, now I'm going to have to post a pic of my "other" spray box. The one with all the necro tips and housings...


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

O.K. Here we go again. I need wiper blade cartridges. I don't need or want the whole arm. I just need new blades. nobody carries them? they aren't gonna sell me two $8 cartridges? They all got together and decided we'll only sell whole arms at $25 a peice?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Huh? Are you talking about just the rubber blade, or the whole metal piece that the rubber is attached to?

If you want just the rubber blade, gotta go to a dealership. If you want the metal piece+blade you should be able to get that at walmart, kmart and any auto parts store for about $10 per side.


----------

